# Need help identifying what happening to my shark



## Nia (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey guys, i'm not sure how often this forum is frequented but i'm hoping you might be able to help. Please see the below picture. Background...tank is established for 3 years, tank and water parameters have been healthy, no issues in the past. All other fish are healthy. Issue in question, there is a chinese bottom feeder who lieks to pick fights and harrassess the shark. Are these marks from the bottom feeder attching himself or am i looking at a disease?? I don't have a quarentine tank, so i need to figure this out soon... thanks everyone! picture will follow shortly.


----------



## Nia (Jul 22, 2017)

This is the photos of the shark...I have never actually seen the bottom feeder attaching to the sharK. The aquarium shop seemed pretty certain that's what it is. Would you guys agree? If that is the case I'll need to remove the bottom feeder from the tank...if this is something else, how do I help the shark?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.........anyone got some advice for this person?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Chinese algae eaters are notoriously aggressive fish as they age, Also, they stop eating algae, I don't know why they sell them in aquarium stores, I would get rid of the CAE, the red tail shark looks healthy, probably will heal on it's own if you get rid of the culprit quickly.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe one the cae is gone add some aquarium salt to help with healing


----------

